# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn en stijfheid in onderbenen

## dool

ik ben 57 jaar oud en gezond. Had veel last van pijn in benen en liet spataderoperatie uitvoeren. Het heeft niet geholpen. De pijn zit ook in de weke delen net onder de knie aan de buitenkanten. Herkent iemand dit?

----------


## Micha van Veggel

Wellicht kan een paramedicus u helpen, zie bijvoorbeeld www.mijntherapeut.nl
Ook kunt u online artsen raadplegen bij bijvoorbeeld emaildokter.nl of mijnspecialist.nl
succes!

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb af en toe last van net onder mijn knieen. Bij werkt het dan goed om de bovenbenen extra te trainen. Waarschijnlijk heb ik dan mijn knieen overbelast doordat ik mijn bovenbenen niet gebruikt heb. Ik zit dan op de grond met mijn benen gestrekt. 1 been doe ik omhoog en omlaag. Dit doe ik 10 keer en dan het andere been. Per dag doe ik er 1 bij totdat de pijn uit mijn knieen verdwenen is. Deze oefening heb ik van een fysio gekregen. Hopelijk helpt het bij jou ook. Succes ermee.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------

